# TrafficCam Viewer: SC Added



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

I just added 200+ cameras from South Carolina to the list of available cameras for the TrafficCam Viewer for TiVo (Download - Screenshots - Documentation):

*New:*

SC - Anderson (10 cameras)
SC - Charleston (43 cameras)
SC - Columbia (55 cameras)
SC - Florence (7 cameras)
SC - Greeenville (25 cameras)
SC - Myrtle Beach (18 cameras)
SC - Rock Hill (26 cameras)
SC - Spartanburg (30 cameras)

This brings the total number of cameras to 60+ regions and 3300+ cameras across the US and Canada. Enjoy -- Dave

*All:*

AZ - Phoenix (96 cameras)
AZ - Tucson (12 cameras)
CA - San Diego (4 cameras)
CA - San Francisco (8 cameras)
CO - Colorado Springs (21 cameras)
CO - Denver (17 cameras)
DC - Washington, DC (112 cameras)
FL - Broward County (41 cameras)
FL - Jacksonville (57 cameras)
FL - Palm Beach County (30 cameras)
GA - Atlanta (256 cameras)
IA - Des Moines (34 cameras)
ID - Boise (48 cameras)
IL - Chicago (88 cameras)
IN - Indianapolis (9 cameras)
LA - New Orleans (8 cameras)
MA - Boston (114 cameras)
MI - Detriot (12 cameras)
MN - Twin Cities (274 cameras)
MO - Kansas City (84 cameras)
MO - St. Louis (18 cameras)
NC - Charlotte (26 cameras)
NC - Greensboro (15 cameras)
NC - Winston-Salem (29 cameras)
NJ - All (105 cameras)
NV - Las Vegas (15 cameras)
NY - Albany (24 cameras)
NY - New York (102 cameras)
OH - All Other (39 cameras)
OH - Cincinnati (114 cameras)
OH - Columbus (107 cameras)
OH - Dayton (16 cameras)
OH - Toledo (83 cameras)
OR - Portland (98 cameras)
PA - Harrisburg (8 cameras)
PA - Philadelphia (8 cameras)
PA - Pittsburgh (64 cameras)
SC - Anderson (10 cameras)
SC - Charleston (43 cameras)
SC - Columbia (55 cameras)
SC - Florence (7 cameras)
SC - Greeenville (25 cameras)
SC - Myrtle Beach (18 cameras)
SC - Rock Hill (26 cameras)
SC - Spartanburg (30 cameras)
TN - Nashville (59 cameras)
TX - El Paso (59 cameras)
TX - Houston (63 cameras)
TX - San Antonio (39 cameras)
VA - Norfolk (114 cameras)
WA - Seattle (99 cameras)
WI - Milwaukee (24 cameras)
~ CA - AB - Calgary (20 cameras)
~ CA - BC - Vancouver (39 cameras)
~ CA - ON - Ottawa (11 cameras)
~ CA - ON - Toronto (46 cameras)
~ CA - QC - Montreal (143 cameras)
~ CA - QC - Quebec (76 cameras)
~ CA - QC - Trois Rivieres (19 cameras)


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

F8ster said:


> I just added 200+ cameras from South Carolina to the list of available cameras for the TrafficCam Viewer for TiVo
> 
> SC - Myrtle Beach (18 cameras)
> 
> ...


I just installed the viewer - nice app. Is there a place to send requests for additional traffic cameras? I am looking for more NY cameras in and around I-84 & I-87 & the NYS Thruway. I have seen several traffic cameras set up around these areas. If I go to the *NYS Thruway* website I can view these additional ones.

http://www.nysthruway.gov/webcams/index.html#cams

Thanks for adding in Myrtle Beach :up: It allows the wife to see what we're missing


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

First, kudos to *F8ster* ! Windows version installed smoothly, setup was easy with the provided documentation, and operation is great.

My laptop has **only** 500 MB memory so I prefer to start/stop the service manually. Two one-line cmd script files can do this. Just use notepad or your favorite text editor to create them with ".cmd" extensions:

To start service:

```
sc start "TiVo: TrafficCam Viewer"
```
To stop service:

```
sc stop "TiVo: TrafficCam Viewer"
```
Of course you can create shortcuts to the two files so you can start and stop by clicking icons on your desktop.


----------



## Burt Spielman (May 9, 2001)

F8ster said:


> I just added 200+ cameras from South Carolina to the list of available cameras for the TrafficCam Viewer for TiVo


After downloading, I've attempted to run the "runtc.sh" script using the Terminal application on my Mac. Specifically, within Terminal, I have used File > New Command > dragged script "runtc.sh" into Command window. This results in a "Command not found" error. I've also tried running, in Terminal, "osascript/path/runtc.sh" with no quotes, of course, and where "path" is the path to the file. Still no go. What's wrong?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Some of the Chicago cameras have been labeled wrong lately.


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

rdrrepair said:


> I just installed the viewer - nice app. Is there a place to send requests for additional traffic cameras? I am looking for more NY cameras in and around I-84 & I-87 & the NYS Thruway. I have seen several traffic cameras set up around these areas. If I go to the *NYS Thruway* website I can view these additional ones.
> 
> http://www.nysthruway.gov/webcams/index.html#cams
> 
> Thanks for adding in Myrtle Beach :up: It allows the wife to see what we're missing


I'll take a look and see if I can get them added. I have a pretty good set of tools for adding cameras to the list now, so assuming the URLs are cooperative, I can get them added pretty quickly.


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> Some of the Chicago cameras have been labeled wrong lately.


I'll take a look.


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

Burt Spielman said:


> After downloading, I've attempted to run the "runtc.sh" script using the Terminal application on my Mac. Specifically, within Terminal, I have used File > New Command > dragged script "runtc.sh" into Command window. This results in a "Command not found" error. I've also tried running, in Terminal, "osascript/path/runtc.sh" with no quotes, of course, and where "path" is the path to the file. Still no go. What's wrong?


Is the script executable? You might try:


```
bash runtc.sh
```
Or:


```
chmod a+x runtc.sh; ./runtc.sh
```


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

dlfl said:


> My laptop has **only** 500 MB memory so I prefer to start/stop the service manually. Two one-line cmd script files can do this


This is a good tip for the docs -- I'll add it, thanks!


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

F8ster said:


> I'll take a look and see if I can get them added. I have a pretty good set of tools for adding cameras to the list now, so assuming the URLs are cooperative, I can get them added pretty quickly.


Sorry, can't add the NYS Thruway cams due to their Referer restrictions -- they don't work.

http://www.nysthruway.gov/webcams/troubleshoot.html


----------



## Burt Spielman (May 9, 2001)

F8ster said:


> Is the script executable? You might try:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I'm not familiar enough with this process to know whether the script is executable or not. Assuming I'm supposed to provide a path to the runtc.sh file that was part of the download, neither of the above suggestions work. I'd appreciate further advise. Thanks. I'd like to get this working on my Mac.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

The following script, which I named "StartStopTrafficCam.cmd" will toggle the service between running and stopped each time it is run:

```
@echo off
sc query "TiVo: TrafficCam Viewer" > tcstate.txt
find "STOPPED" < tcstate.txt > tcstopped.txt
del tcstate.txt
setlocal
set /p isStopped= < tcstopped.txt
if "%isStopped%" == ""  GOTO running
sc start "TiVo: TrafficCam Viewer" > tcstopped.txt
echo Traffic Cam Viewer service has been started.
goto end
:running
sc stop "TiVo: TrafficCam Viewer" > tcstopped.txt
echo Traffic Cam Viewer service has been stopped.
:end
del tcstopped.txt
pause
```
Just copy and paste into a text file and give it a .cmd extension. A command window appears with a message telling you whether it started or stopped the service and it pauses until you hit a key (or close the command window). The pause is necessary so you can verify what state you put it in.

I'm sure this could have been done nicer in VBS or JavaScript but I'm rusty on those and didn't want to take the time to re-learn them for this.


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

More cities added:


FL - Miami-Dade County (51 cameras)
TX - Amarillo (10 cameras)
TX - Austin (24 cameras)
TX - Dallas (118 cameras)
TX - Fort Worth (133 cameras)
TX - Houston (63 cameras)
TX - Wichita Falls (9 cameras)

Also, check out the new Google Maps based display of supported regions :


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

Burt Spielman said:


> I'm not familiar enough with this process to know whether the script is executable or not. Assuming I'm supposed to provide a path to the runtc.sh file that was part of the download, neither of the above suggestions work. I'd appreciate further advise. Thanks. I'd like to get this working on my Mac.


I'll PM you.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

F8ster said:


> Sorry, can't add the NYS Thruway cams due to their Referer restrictions -- they don't work.


Thanks for trying.


----------



## Burt Spielman (May 9, 2001)

F8ster said:


> I'll PM you.


Still no luck attempting to run the supplied script on an Intel iMac. Any help appreciated.


----------



## therlin (Jun 6, 2002)

No luck here either with an Intel Macbook. I'd love to see cams for Orlando, FL but in the meanwhile I wanted to check it out to see how well it worked.


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

I looked at adding Orlando a couple weeks ago, but they only have video feeds, IIRC.

Sorry I can't try this myself -- no Mac. What errors are you guys getting specifically? If you unzip the application, then cd into that directory and do:


```
bash ./runtc.sh
```
What error messages do you get? (Not sure if the Mac ships with bash; we may have to try another shell interpreter)


----------



## Burt Spielman (May 9, 2001)

F8ster said:


> I looked at adding Orlando a couple weeks ago, but they only have video feeds, IIRC.
> 
> Sorry I can't try this myself -- no Mac. What errors are you guys getting specifically? If you unzip the application, then cd into that directory and do:
> 
> ...


The Mac ships with Terminal, an application that runs Unix commands. I'm not very familiar with the latter, but the Terminal console looks like this:

Last login: Sun Apr 22 02:14:11 on ttyp1
Welcome to Darwin!
You have new mail.
[8RHC-iMac:~] burt% ​If I then type bash, I get this:

[8RHC-iMac:~] burt% bash
8RHC-iMac:~ burt$​
If I then type cd followed by the path to the location of runtc.sh, I get this:

8RHC-iMac:~ burt$ cd/Users/burt/Desktop/runtc.sh 
bash: cd/Users/burt/Desktop/runtc.sh: No such file or directory
8RHC-iMac:~ burt$​
Is my syntax correct?


----------



## Burt Spielman (May 9, 2001)

F8ster said:


> I looked at adding Orlando a couple weeks ago, but they only have video feeds, IIRC.
> 
> Sorry I can't try this myself -- no Mac. What errors are you guys getting specifically? If you unzip the application, then cd into that directory and do:
> 
> ...


OK, a little more research into this. Here's what Terminal reports after I successfully cd into the Desktop directory where runtc.sh resides:

[8RHC-iMac:~] burt% pwd
/Users/burt
[8RHC-iMac:~] burt% cd /Users/burt/Desktop
[8RHC-iMac:~/Desktop] burt% ./runtc.sh
tcsh: ./runtc.sh: Permission denied.
[8RHC-iMac:~/Desktop] burt% bash ./runtc.sh
: command not found 
'/runtc.sh: line 3: syntax error near unexpected token `do
'/runtc.sh: line 3: `for jar in $(ls -1 jars); do
[8RHC-iMac:~/Desktop] burt%​Is this any more helpful?


----------



## ocntscha (Oct 22, 2003)

Burt Spielman said:


> OK, a little more research into this. Here's what Terminal reports after I successfully cd into the Desktop directory where runtc.sh resides:
> 
> [8RHC-iMac:~] burt% pwd
> /Users/burt
> ...


There are 2 problems with the runtc.sh file when you first extract it from the zip.

1) It isn't executable

Can be fixed with

chmod +x runtc.sh

2) The file has carriage returns and line feeds at the end of each line, in other words its in DOS format. I don't know if Mac OS includes the dos2unix untility or not, if it does then

dos2unix runtc.sh

will remove the carriage returns, in other words make it a UNIX format file.


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

ocntscha said:


> There are 2 problems with the runtc.sh file when you first extract it from the zip.
> 
> 1) It isn't executable
> 
> ...


Using 'bash ./runtc.sh' should work, even though the script isn't executable. It should only have to be made executable if you're using it by itself, e.g. 'runtc.sh'.

The DOS format thing is definitely a defect, though, and it looks like that's the problem here. I normally convert the script to UNIX line termination before I do a release, so I must have goofed it. My current ant build should do it automatically for all future releases. Your 'dos2unix' (or 'dos2ux' on some UNIX platforms) is a good suggestion.

I'm working on a 2.0 version right now, so I'll fix it in that release.


----------



## Burt Spielman (May 9, 2001)

All right. After a little experimenting, I figured out how to get this to work, up to a point, by entering each line of the script manually. Here's the Terminal thread:

Last login: Sun Apr 22 17:25:56 on console
Welcome to Darwin!
You have new mail.
[8RHC-iMac:~] burt% pwd
/Users/burt
[8RHC-iMac:~] burt% cd /Users/burt/Desktop/trafficcam
[8RHC-iMac:~/Desktop/trafficcam] burt% bash
8RHC-iMac:~/Desktop/trafficcam burt$ for jar in $(ls -1 jars);do
> if [ -z $classpath ]; then
> classpath="jars/$jar"
> else
> classpath="$classpath:jars/$jar"
> fi
> done
8RHC-iMac:~/Desktop/trafficcam burt$ echo $classpath
jars/bananas.jar:jars/hme.jar:jars/jax-qname.jar:jars/jaxb-api.jar:jars/jaxb-impl.jar:jars/jaxb-libs.jar:jars/jaxb-xjc.jar:jars/namespace.jar:jars/relaxngDatatype.jar:jars/trafficcam-1.50.jar
8RHC-iMac:~/Desktop/trafficcam burt$ java -cp $classpath com.tivo.hme.sdk.Factory com.bitrazor.tc.TrafficCam
HME SDK early access 1.2.0 (TiVo, Inc.)
1939ms: Registered http://10.211.55.2:7288/tc/
526546ms: 10.211.55.2 handleHTTP: /tc/
9177681ms: 10.211.55.2 handleHTTP: /
9177733ms: 10.211.55.2 handleHTTP: /favicon.ico
Exception in thread "JmDNS.SocketListener" java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 1 >= 1at java.util.Vector.elementAt(Vector.java:432)
at javax.jmdns.DNSRecord.suppressedBy(Unknown Source)
at javax.jmdns.DNSOutgoing.addAnswer(Unknown Source)
at javax.jmdns.JmDNS.handleQuery(Unknown Source)
at javax.jmdns.JmDNS$SocketListener.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:613)​It happens that this IP Address, 10.211.55.2, is the same as is reported in the Network pane of System Preferences for Parallels NAT. Parallels Desktop is one of the methods by which the Intel Macs can run Windows. I haven't any idea what the significance of this is, other than to say that the Parallels Desktop application is not currently running (nor is Windows).

If I attempt to enter the IP address into the "Add URL" screen on the TiVo, nothing happens.

What's the significance of 7288? Is this a port that need to be opened up? How about "tc"?


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

My guess is that the app is binding to the wrong interface. Since your Mac has multiple network interfaces (because of Parallels), you'll probably have to use the --intf parameter on the command line, e.g.


```
#!/bin/bash

for jar in $(ls -1 jars); do
if [ -z $classpath ]; then
classpath="lib/$jar"
else
classpath="$classpath:lib/$jar"
fi
done

echo $classpath

java -cp $classpath com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main com.bitrazor.tc.TrafficCam [COLOR=DarkGreen]--intf[/COLOR] [COLOR=Red][B]192.168.1.102[/B][/COLOR]
```
Replace the IP address in red with the IP address of your Mac. Give it a shot and let me know if that works.


----------



## Burt Spielman (May 9, 2001)

F8ster said:


> My guess is that the app is binding to the wrong interface. Since your Mac has multiple network interfaces (because of Parallels), you'll probably have to use the --intf parameter on the command line, e.g.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


In my case, that last line needs to be
java -cp $classpath com.tivo.hme.sdk.Factory com.bitrazor.tc.TrafficCam -i 192.168.0.104​which results inHME SDK early access 1.2.0 (TiVo, Inc.)
1776ms: Registered http://192.168.0.104:7288/tc/
437203ms: 192.168.0.104 handleHTTP: /tc/
2007-04-24 03:29:18.092 java[1609] *** -[NSBundle load]: Error loading code /Library/InputManagers/MagicMenuEnabler/MagicMenuEnabler.bundle/Contents/MacOS/MagicMenuEnabler for bundle /Library/InputManagers/MagicMenuEnabler/MagicMenuEnabler.bundle, error code 2 (link edit error code 0, error number 0 ())
2007-04-24 03:29:18.128 java[1609] *** -[NSBundle load]: Error loading code /Library/InputManagers/Menu Extra Enabler/Menu Extra Enabler.bundle/Contents/MacOS/Menu Extra Enabler for bundle /Library/InputManagers/Menu Extra Enabler/Menu Extra Enabler.bundle, error code 2 (link edit error code 0, error number 0 ())
972616ms: unknown event opcode : 8
972616ms: unknown event opcode : 7
TrafficCam[#1,uri=null] warning: resource 2057 not found.
TrafficCam[#1,uri=null] warning: resource 2057 not found.
TrafficCam[#1,uri=null] handleApplicationError(4,view 2151 not found)
DefaultValidationEventHandler: [FATAL_ERROR]: Unexpected end of element {}:SavedCameras 
Location: 
1424785ms: unknown event opcode : 5
1440128ms: 192.168.0.102 close: http://192.168.0.104:7288/tc/​Initially, I was able to enter my Mac's IP address in the TiVo server menu, and, lo and behold, after some setup, I saw the (at this time of night!) empty streets and highways here in New Jersey.

As I'm typing this, the application timed out, returning the TiVo to its "normal" viewing mode. However, I'm now not able to access Trafficcam again. I tried re-entering my IP address, but all that did was cause it to appear twice.

At the TiVo Central > Music, Photos, Products and More > Music, Photos and More screen, I am taken, after a brief view of the list of servers (including my Mac twice), directly to the list of applications, Trafficcam not among them. I'm also now not able to remove the duplicated server entry.

What's going on?

F8ster, thanks for persevering with my UNIX inexperience.


----------



## painkiller (Jun 23, 2005)

Impressive List.

Any chance on adding Maryland?

I am only aware of their cameras via their CHART website.
Here's their URLs.

http://www.chart.state.md.us/

http://www.chart.state.md.us/TravInfo/trafficCams.asp


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

Any chance on Knoxville, TN

http://ww2.tdot.state.tn.us/tsw/asp...ue&showautoRefresh=False&autoRefreshMap=False

And Chattanoga, TN

http://ww2.tdot.state.tn.us/tsw/asp...ue&showautoRefresh=False&autoRefreshMap=False

Thanks


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

F8ster said:


> This is a good tip for the docs -- I'll add it, thanks!


Have you added the script? Can I download this over the original? Should I wait for 2.0?

Thanks for the app. :up:


----------



## ocntscha (Oct 22, 2003)

F8ster said:


> Replace the IP address in red with the IP address of your Mac. Give it a shot and let me know if that works.


Kewl. I gave this thing a whirl last week and had varying degrees of success, depending on if I was using Sun's java, or the java the comes with Centos Linux, some sort of gnu java, and if I was using it on my box with two interfaces or not. The one with two interfaces is the server and where I wanted to run this, I kind of figured it was binding to the wrong ip address. Sure enough your -i ip.address.to.bind works like a charm. (Note: when I first tried --intf that failed with an error that it was an invalid option but then gave me the valid options that could be used, hence how I found out about -i).

So its running on my Linux box now, yay! pretty nifty I must say. But, I still have an issue. It insists that there be a DISPLAY environment variable set to an X11 server which will accept a connection from it. I have no idea why because it never seems to want to actually display anything to the X11 server.

If I don't have DISPLAY set, I get an error on my Tivo when it tries to access the traffic cams and get this on the Linux box..


```
java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError
        at com.bitrazor.tc.InitialScreen.<init>(InitialScreen.java:39)
        at com.bitrazor.tc.TrafficCam.init(TrafficCam.java:64)
        at com.tivo.hme.sdk.Listener$ConnectionHandler.handleHME(Listener.java:478)
        at com.tivo.hme.sdk.Listener$ConnectionHandler.handle(Listener.java:529)
        at com.tivo.hme.http.server.HttpConnection.run(HttpConnection.java:92)
        at com.tivo.hme.sdk.Listener$ConnectionHandler$Acceptor.run(Listener.java:568)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.awt.HeadlessException:
No X11 DISPLAY variable was set, but this program performed an operation which requires it.
        at java.awt.GraphicsEnvironment.checkHeadless(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Button.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Button.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at com.bitrazor.tc.ViewScreen.<clinit>(ViewScreen.java:67)
        ... 7 more
```
I can't come up with any way to "fake it out" either. If I set DISPLAY to an X11 server that won't accepts a connection then I just get a black screen on my Tivo and 5s in the lower left corner when I go to view a traffic cam and get this on my Linux box..


```
Xlib: connection to "127.0.0.1:0.0" refused by server
Xlib: No protocol specified

java.lang.InternalError: Can't connect to X11 window server using '127.0.0.1:0' as the value of the DISPLAY variable.
        at sun.awt.X11GraphicsEnvironment.initDisplay(Native Method)
        at sun.awt.X11GraphicsEnvironment.access$000(Unknown Source)
        at sun.awt.X11GraphicsEnvironment$1.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at sun.awt.X11GraphicsEnvironment.<clinit>(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
        at java.lang.Class.forName(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.GraphicsEnvironment.getLocalGraphicsEnvironment(Unknown Source)
        at sun.awt.X11.XToolkit.<clinit>(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
        at java.lang.Class.forName(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Toolkit$2.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.awt.Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit(Unknown Source)
        at com.bitrazor.tc.ViewScreen.showPicture(ViewScreen.java:264)
        at com.bitrazor.tc.ViewScreen.tick(ViewScreen.java:214)
        at com.tivo.hme.util.Ticker.run(Ticker.java:144)
```
Or if I set it to something altogether bogus, ie 10.9.8.7:6 same story, black screen with 5s and jus this on the Linux box..


```
4567ms: unknown event opcode : 7
```
I Googled up the possible fix of adding -Djava.awt.headless=true to the java line, but no luck, just an error on the tivo when trying to access a cam and the following in the Linux box..


```
java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError
        at com.bitrazor.tc.InitialScreen.<init>(InitialScreen.java:39)
        at com.bitrazor.tc.TrafficCam.init(TrafficCam.java:64)
        at com.tivo.hme.sdk.Listener$ConnectionHandler.handleHME(Listener.java:478)
        at com.tivo.hme.sdk.Listener$ConnectionHandler.handle(Listener.java:529)
        at com.tivo.hme.http.server.HttpConnection.run(HttpConnection.java:92)
        at com.tivo.hme.sdk.Listener$ConnectionHandler$Acceptor.run(Listener.java:568)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.awt.HeadlessException
        at java.awt.GraphicsEnvironment.checkHeadless(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Button.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Button.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at com.bitrazor.tc.ViewScreen.<clinit>(ViewScreen.java:67)
        ... 7 more
```


----------



## cfneumann (Jun 20, 2003)

I get an HTTP connection failure, 0x50005, when trying to use it on my TiVo.


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

Sorry, getting backed up here. Yes, I'll try to add those cities, and the X11 error posted does give me some hints about how to fix that (I've had that X11 display complaint before). The 4-week-old baby has lowered my TrafficCam priority for a while, it may be awhile


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

F8ster said:


> The 4-week-old baby has lowered my TrafficCam priority for a while, it may be awhile


Congratulations! First child? Leave the app - go play with the baby.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

Go play with the baby they get big fast.

<--- 3 year old Girl and 13 year old Boy


----------



## Burt Spielman (May 9, 2001)

F8ster said:


> Sorry, getting backed up here. Yes, I'll try to add those cities, and the X11 error posted does give me some hints about how to fix that (I've had that X11 display complaint before). The 4-week-old baby has lowered my TrafficCam priority for a while, it may be awhile


Congrats and best wishes!


----------

